# Tooth problem!



## andrew (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi All,

My male vizsla pup (6 months) has been drooling for about a week, and we just realized something hard attached to his tooth!??? We plan to take him to the vet on monday but if anybody has any information or thoughts about what this could be I would appreciate it. I tried touching it and some light bleeding started and it has a strong odor. Please see the attached photo.

Andrew


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Andrew be brave and pull it out for Him!!!

Tweezers or one of your old tooth brushes will probably get it out!!

Probably a splinter of wood a stick, looks like to me :-\ :-\

If you do manage to dislodge it warm salt wash it for him should do the trick...

Save a vet bill i hope   

hobbsy


----------



## andrew (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Hobbsy,

I tried tweezers...no luck. Looks like it might be a dead tooth or something.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok Andrew, looks like the vet's it is....

Good luck both hope you get it sorted 

Welcome to the forum anyway, let us know how you get on 

Hobbsy


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

This happened to my lab last week. He was drooling and licking and his breath stunk... only we couldn't see anything in his mouth. Turned out he had a stick lodged in the back of this teeth. The vet removed it and gave him some antibiotics to make sure that the site didn't get infected. Once they pulled it out, the drooling and licking stopped instantly and the bad breath went away. You should try to pull it out, but you might want to get your pup the antibiotics at the vet anyway. Good luck!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It's a dead bit of baby tooth that didn't fall out! Riley has that in the exact same spot. We need to have the vet pull it.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We've got a similar problem. Odins baby canines just won't come out. His adults are fully in, and it's causing him pain/irritation (he rubs his face on everything and drools a ton). We're getting them pulled on Wednesday. My aunt is a vet tech, and the dentist at her clinic, and says they're a bitch to get out, so don't be surprised if its quite sore after the vet gets it out. Your vet may also have to sedate the pup to get the tooth out, so just in case don't feed any food after dinner the night before. Hope it comes out easily!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

kristen said:


> We've got a similar problem. Odins baby canines just won't come out. His adults are fully in, and it's causing him pain/irritation (he rubs his face on everything and drools a ton). We're getting them pulled on Wednesday. My aunt is a vet tech, and the dentist at her clinic, and says they're a bitch to get out, so don't be surprised if its quite sore after the vet gets it out. Your vet may also have to sedate the pup to get the tooth out, so just in case don't feed any food after dinner the night before. Hope it comes out easily!


Kristen, my Astro had two sets of eye teeth when I re homed him at 6.5 months of age. In addition to giving him lots of bones and chicken carcasses, I spent each night once he was asleep, gently wiggling the teeth back and forth to loosen them. It took about 5 weeks, but they eventually all came out. A good game of tug with a thick rope also works well. Two came out while playing tug, the other two I loosened with my pushing and prodding each night.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

He's had doubles for two months now, we've tried everything from tug to knuckle bones, and those **** things won't budge a bit. Not even the least bit loose! We have tried manually pushing them too. He's going in for a few other things, so out the teeth will come.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Andrew, how is your pup doing? Did the vet get it out? 
Odin went in today and got his teeth out. The vet had a heck of a time getting them out, the roots were as long as adult teeth roots, and one broke off, requiring them to go digging for it. I bet your pup had a big root too. Keep us posted!


----------



## andrew (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Kristen, how is Odin doing after surgery? Is he having any trouble? Brooks goes to the Vet in about 45mins, so hopefully it goes nice and smooth! 

Thanks everybody for the helpful tips! This forum is awesome.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

let us know how it goes Andrew


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin is so happy to have them out, that he's barely skipped a beat! Back to his normal self. They are resilient lil guys!


----------



## andrew (Mar 24, 2012)

Brooks is good to go! was really happy to finally eat some food this morning!!!

Thanks for the help!


----------

